# caribe



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i guess its noraml that my caribe havent eaten a single thing. i got them yesterday at around 1 pm and its been a day it is now almost 3 pm
i know that they have to get used to the transition period and all. i tried shrimp and they refused. they wont eat the convicts or danios either.

i know this is normal im just wondering how long wil this last?


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

its not unusual for ps to go several days without eating while they get used to the new surrounding.sometimes theyll eat almost immediately after being introduced to the tank.the cariba i got yesterday ate after about 2 hours.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

the convicts have little nips in there tails from the p's...hopefully they will eat them


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ne other input?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

You caribe maybe still scared and still getting use to the tank. Some piranhas do hunger strike so there is nothing to worry about. If your fish is not eating within the next 2 weeks then maybe you have something to worry about. as of right now, throw in a feeder or 4 so it may give him a better appiate than prepared food and lets him eat when HE FEELS comfortable.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nothing out of the ordinary. Give it time.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the most important thing is to find out what they were eating in the store. Might have been eating feeders, shrimp, or fish filet.

I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there new to there surrounding ..when i got mine it took almost a week before the chowed down on feeder..time is all that is needed..no need to panic


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

I got my caribes about 2 weeks ago and they only eat about one bite/day. That's it! They also lost a lot of weight since i got em. I'm starting to worry too. But from what I'm hearing, I guess it's normal. RIGHT?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

well things have changed within the hour...a couple of the caribe ate shrimp

also, when i just checked the tank i noticed that the largest convict was tailess..i guess he will be the first to go


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

why would they just eat the tail and leave the rest of his body alone and let him live?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Well mine chomp away at the tails and fins of the feeders till they can’t swim and float down to the bottom, suppose sometimes they want a leisurely meal. mine are still pretty small though only a few months old. How old are they?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

When I first got my caribas they didnt eat for like a week. A week later I noticed them eating very small portions. It's been about a month now and they eat like pigs! Dont worry, just give them a little more time. You wont be disappointed!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

try some frozen smelt and try not to watch when they eat. if you have to watch them while they eat then try not to make any sounds and movements it kinda spooks em.


----------

